# SSOTM - June 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who participated in a very good Slingshot of the Month for June! Here are the winners:

*1st Place: Outlaw - "Mahogany and Acasia"*​*







*​​*2nd Place: Parnell - "Bloodwood and Brass"*​*







*​​*3rd Place: Quercusuber - "First Mesquite"*​*







*​​
Only four votes separated 1st from 4th, proving that every vote counts! Be sure to make your vote heard next month :thumbsup:

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

Congratulations lads 

-Epic


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to some fine builds ! :bowdown:


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

congratulation to the "wieners" lol

cheers


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

Congratulations! It Was A Great Bunch Of Slingshots That Got Nominated, And a great Bunch That Won!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the nominees and winners. All very talented.


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Congrats guys! An honour to be part of the winning crowd in some way!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Congrats sweet eye candy


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the votes. Congrats to Outlaw and Quercusuber! The Netherlands beat Australia yesterday and take June SOTM today. Both were nail bitters.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

They are all winners as far as I'm concerned . Congrats


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to the winners, excellent outcome  much deserved!!!!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats guys!! Very well deserved!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations everyone.


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Congrats fellows, impressive work, all of them


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice forks


----------



## Outlaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks to all of you and NoobShooter for nominating me, I feel honored to be first :king:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job by everyone! You're all winners!


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats folks! Great looking work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

You guys are awesome craftsmen!!!  Congratulations!!!! Well deserved!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum Friends!!!

What an honour to receive yet another award!! Naturally, it is very important for me!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH to all the people who voted and appreciated my "First Mesquite"!!! :wave:

Also, CONGRATULATIONS to Outlaw and Parnell for their simply STUNNING slingshots!! You are true artists!!

In a way, Parnell was a double winner, since he was the one who offered me the mesquite raw fork you folks now see transformed!! LOL!!

Also, my compliments to all the nominees!! Everyone of them presented awesome pieces of slingshot-art, with inventiveness and functionality!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to the winner!! Another great month of art!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Congratulation, they obtained a few wonderful pieces.

5 J


----------

